# Sheephead



## Redsareitman (Oct 12, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have been reading that March is a good time in P-cola bay for sheep. Even though it is early, I wanted to know a couple of things. Like, what is their favorite bait, and good spot to get em at? Is bottom fishing the way to go? This is really a fun fish to CATCH/EAT FOR ITS SIZE so Father law n me wanna eat some and release some..


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

I see em all year round, colder water usually drives them to bite. Shallow water angler november issue had a good article on how to chum them up, using a spade shovel and slapping barnacles off of pilings and stantions. Fiddler crabs, shrimp, sand fleas are all good live bait, you could also use clam, they should hit it. for fiddlers, be certain to remove the front claws, defense will deter the fish. bottom fish, leave the bait on the bottom, try not to move it, feel for the bite. In colder weather they may slam it, you may never feel it.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

I see em all yI see em all year round, colder water usually drives them to bite. Shallow water angler november issue had a good article on how to chum them up, using a spade shovel and slapping barnacles off of pilings and stantions. Fiddler crabs, shrimp, sand fleas are all good live bait, you could also use clam, they should hit it. for fiddlers, be certain to remove the front claws, defense will deter the fish. bottom fish, leave the bait on the bottom, try not to move it, feel for the bite. In colder weather they may slam it, you may never feel it.ear round, colder water usually drives them to bite. Shallow water angler november issue had a good article on how to chum them up, using a spade shovel and slapping barnacles off of pilings and stantions. Fiddler crabs, shrimp, sand fleas are all good live bait, you could also use clam, they should hit it. for fiddlers, be certain to remove the front claws, defense will deter the fish. bottom fish, leave the bait on the bottom, try not to move it, feel for the bite. In colder weather they may slam it, you may never feel it.


----------



## fish_0n (Nov 16, 2007)

I use a bow and arrow set-up for sheephead.


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

i also use a bow i'v been do it for about 12 years it is kind of hard at first but it is a lot of fun to


----------



## capehorn (Dec 27, 2007)

been using a gig for about 10 years my self


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheephead are hands down, one of the best eating fish out there, I don't care what anybody says! Better than grouper. Yeaj, I said it.

Because of there shellfish diet, they have a oily, sweet meet, similar to trigger. In fact, it actually is kinda like crab meat I think because of the sweetness. There is no wrong way to cook a sheepheads. Coconut battered is one great way that complements its sweetness. And blackened on the grill is downright tasty.

They do have a big run in the spring, and only last about a week and a half where they are just dumb as all get out and thick enough to walk on. I dont rod and reel for em, I spear em. Good luck to you!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I caught em free diving under navarre pier late February about a year or two ago thick enough to walk on. Was averaging about one a minute..as fast as i could reload. Went looking last weeknd and there were none...yet....will try again this weekend if I dont make it offshore. Going to bring the yak out with me and try to chum em up by doing the barnicle scrape whathaveyou...

I want to say it was last week in feb or fist week in march when they were thick..

Clay is right..they are very good to eat. Can be a bit tough to clean due to the scales ..but well worth it.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

killing them in destin--Big ones too. Anyone around the area wanna go with me just gimme a holler. Don't got a nice boat but it gets me to the fish!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

It can start any day now especially in the pass can't wait . All you have to do is watch the boats in the pass and where they go. Believe me there will be enough for everyone .

Best bait Live Shrimp if you can afford them next fiddler crabs and sand fleas.

Is there a special way you can catch fiddler crabs ? The only way I know how is to chase them down and it gets pretty tiresome.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never done it but if I remember right, you can bury a jar in the sand with the mouth flush with the surroundings and drop some bait in it. they crawl in but can't get out. Just take it with you when your finished with it. The original post I read was on the old forum somewhere. You may try to do a search there.

Here's the post from stressless:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=16611&posts=16

<TABLE class=bbstable cellSpacing=1 width="95%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=messageheader>stressless







</TD><TD class=messageheader noWrap width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>







<SPAN class=smalltext>*Posted* 3/9/2006 3:04 PM (#139842 - in reply to #139784) 
<A name=M139842></A>*Subject:* RE: Fiddler crabs</TD><TD class=smalltext noWrap align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top height=150><SPAN class=smalltext>Status: Offline


Location: Navarre</TD><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top>We've done well with a homemade Fiddler Trap. Take a regular spade, empty 1 quart Gatorade bottle (wide bottom big mouth) and a piece of squid/fish/flaky fish bait







) . 

Dig a hole in the middle of the fiddler area bury the bottle up to the mouth and drop a bit of the bait into it. Let overnight and be careful to make sure the mouth is above the high tide line. Next morning just grab the jug and dump into the bait bucket - Fiddler crabs. 









Stressless









</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

